# Work Safe Chaps vs Stihl Chaps



## dakota_dj

Just a question about Work Safe chaps from Bailey's. Are they as good or better than the ones Stihl has. The reason I ask is my Stihl dealer is out of them and does not know when they will get anymore in stock. I am looking at the orange Work Safe chaps since they are in stock at Bailey's. Price is about $20.00 cheaper also.



Thanks,


Tim


----------



## Saw Bones

*Work Safe*

I use the chaps for Baileys. Fortunatly for me I have not had the opportunity to see how they perform in action. But they are UL approved, and I am confident they will do the job if needed. I wear them every time I fire up my saw. I had 1 near miss and it made a believer out of me. From all I have read and seen here I believe that any safety equipment worn is better than nothing at all, or leaving it in the truck.:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 046

cruise over to Labonsville site... they've got video of chainsaws full throttle ripping into chaps..... 10 ply comp chaps stopped saw without breaking thru...

convinced me to go with Labonsville 10 ply comp chaps.... they are almost twice as thick as my black stihl chaps.... a bit hotter, but worth it... for the extra protection!


----------



## TKO-KID

someone has a video of the orange Stihl Chaps stuffed with hams being cut into with a chainsaw. ( the ham was to show what your leg would look like after the saw hit the chaps. 

I think it just marked/pinched the ham a little. I will see if I can find it. I wasn't sure if the stihl ones where good because they are so thin. But the video I found convinced me the would work.

The video was not made by stihl either.

just checked they aren't stihl chaps. they are labonville


----------



## TKO-KID

found it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pilcLXpdJK0

It is pretty neat.


----------



## TKO-KID

046 said:


> cruise over to Labonsville site... they've got video of chainsaws full throttle ripping into chaps..... 10 ply comp chaps stopped saw without breaking thru...
> 
> convinced me to go with Labonsville 10 ply comp chaps.... they are almost twice as thick as my black stihl chaps.... a bit hotter, but worth it... for the extra protection!



They where barely applying pressure to their chaps. That is why it didn't cut through.

they cut full strength into the chaps on the video I posted.


----------



## TKO-KID

here is a boot one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pequmgt21Lw&feature=related


----------



## 046

got news for you... they are using Labonville chaps in the youtube video you posted above for chainsaw cut test at Madsens. look carefully at the frame just before cut tests using orange chaps. a Labonville logo was plainly shown. 

test cuts in the labonville video look pretty nasty to me.... they dropped a Husky 365 spinning at 12,200 rpm directly on chaps. 

http://www.labonville.com/videos/v2.htm



TKO-KID said:


> They where barely applying pressure to their chaps. That is why it didn't cut through.
> 
> they cut full strength into the chaps on the video I posted.





TKO-KID said:


> found it
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pilcLXpdJK0
> 
> It is pretty neat.


----------



## TKO-KID

046 said:


> got news for you... they are using Labonville chaps in the youtube video you posted above for chainsaw cut test at Madsens. look carefully at the frame just before cut tests using orange chaps. a Labonville logo was plainly shown.
> 
> test cuts in the labonville video look pretty nasty to me.... they dropped a Husky 365 spinning at 12,200 rpm directly on chaps.
> 
> http://www.labonville.com/videos/v2.htm



If you look I already wrote that. Please read the entire post before bashing .


----------



## 046

not bashing... just correcting.... your edit was not up at time of my post. my post contains your quote exactly at time of entry. 

by the way... it's seems you are the one insinuating Lanbonville's cut test are not valid. when it ends up both tests were done on Lanbonville chaps. 

what I'd like to find out is... did Madsens do the cut tests on Labonville 10ply or std chaps? 



TKO-KID said:


> They where barely applying pressure to their chaps. That is why it didn't cut through.
> 
> they cut full strength into the chaps on the video I posted.



I've got both stihl chaps and Labonville chaps... what I wear is labonville 10 ply chaps... not saying stihl chaps are no good... they certainly are a good product or stihl wouldn't sell them. 

just that I prefer to go with the thicker 10ply comp version. 
hey... it never hurts to go with the safer product! 



TKO-KID said:


> If you look I already wrote that. Please read the entire post before bashing .


----------



## superfire

one bad thing about the labonvile video is that they fail to mention a few thing. one big thing is chaps are designed to reduce the risk of major injury or death. also the they fail in th fact that not all users will run a low cc saw. a pro saw running a 24" bar and chain is at wot going 45 mph. 
here is the other one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pilcLXpdJK0 :jawdrop:


----------



## TKO-KID

046 said:


> not bashing... just correcting.... your edit was not up at time of my post. my post contains your quote exactly at time of entry.
> 
> by the way... it's seems you are the one insinuating Lanbonville's cut test are not valid. when it ends up both tests were done on Lanbonville chaps.
> 
> what I'd like to find out is... did Madsens do the cut tests on Labonville 10ply or std chaps?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got both stihl chaps and Labonville chaps... what I wear is labonville 10 ply chaps... not saying stihl chaps are no good... they certainly are a good product or stihl wouldn't sell them.
> 
> just that I prefer to go with the thicker 10ply comp version.
> hey... it never hurts to go with the safer product!



yes it was you posted 2 hours later. I edited like 5 minutes later before I even wrote my other post. that said about the boots.


----------



## 046

will ya drop it.... all I did was quote your exact post.... if your edit was up... it would have been in the quote...

hey ... no one is immune from mistakes... me.... you... everyone makes em... correct em and go on... no big deal...



TKO-KID said:


> yes it was you posted 2 hours later. I edited like 5 minutes later before I even wrote my other post. that said about the boots.


----------



## wravenant

*Pants beats Chaps*

Hi there

I have been using the Stihl Chainsaw Pants almost my whole career, and found that there is nothing that beats them for saferty, durabality, good looks and comfortability. They are pricy, but I have had my 2 pairs since foreverm, and they never cease to amaze me.

I find chaps more a hassle than anything, they get snagged, you have to take then off, and put them on, etc.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar

wravenant said:


> They are pricy, but I have had my 2 pairs since foreverm, and they never cease to amaze me.



Just a thought... the video from WA state demonstrated the effects of chain-to-leg protection on 10-year-old chaps and the saw went right through...

I'm assuming that the point is, the material in older chaps/pants will degrade over time and be less useful. 

Any idea on how long the PPE lasts/keeps its effectiveness?


----------



## 046

got an old pair of stihl chaps that's worn out. protective material feels like it's moved around or too thin. 

no longer feel confident in this old pair of chaps. 
hey all gear wears out...


----------



## wravenant

I am not entrirely sure. I bet it depends on what kind of protection is offered. The Stihl pants work with Kevlar threads, as soon as you cut it, it jams the sprocket. I have seen plenty og guys cut their pants, and it never penetrates to teh skin.

I can appreciate that 10 year old chaps is worth northing. I am sure that (although I dont know how long), the manufacturar will issue a safe working lifetime for their product.

I will see what I can find out.

---------------------------
WR


----------



## Octane

wravenant said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have been using the Stihl Chainsaw Pants almost my whole career, and found that there is nothing that beats them for saferty, durabality, good looks and comfortability. They are pricy, but I have had my 2 pairs since foreverm, and they never cease to amaze me.


$70-$100 for a pair of chaps is a lot less expensive and less of a hassle than the potential injury from cutting into your leg with no chaps on at all.
I guess the way I look at it, I think that we all our priceless and irreplaceable, so whatever safety equipment costs us is well worth it.
I personally use a pair of AO Safety chainsaw chaps that I bought at the local Farm and Fleet for $35.
I just couldnt see spending $70+ just because a pair of chaps says, "Stihl" on them.
Maybe my $30 pair wont protect me as well as a $70 pair of Stil chaps would and honestly, I hope I never find out.


----------



## wravenant

*Pants are not chaps*

Hi there. I just want to make it clear that I am talking about a pair pf actual pants, with chainsaw protection in them, and not chaps. Also, the pants sre 360 degrees protection, but I think last time I checked they were $200. It sounds alot, but they aare totally worth it.

I also have a question? Whats up with the lists of equiptment at the end of posts, is it the stuff you own, is it for sale, or what?

-------------------------------
WR


----------



## Airecon

I got a pair of Swedepro wrap chaps. They're made in the USA and seem pretty heavy duty. From pics I looked at seems like their chaps give more protection to the back of the leg than some others. They make pants too. I think they make the Stihl chaps but I may be wrong. There's a brochure link at this site.

http://havealifeoutdoors.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=420


----------



## Zackman1801

what im wondering is are the pant inserts that labonville sells the same as the chaps they sell?


----------



## H2C

*Labonville Chaps*



Zackman1801 said:


> what im wondering is are the pant inserts that labonville sells the same as the chaps they sell?



Yes, it is the same but less thickness. I recently discussed the same question with them and ended up buying the competition wrap-around chaps (10 layers). I know it is more expensive but not when compared to the alternative.

Here are a couple of videos showing chap testing which make a good argument.

http://www.labonville.com/videos/v2.htm
http://wisha-training.lni.wa.gov/Tr...rotection/ChainsawLegProtection_Broadband.wmv


----------



## GNAR13

Anybody had any experience with the husky chaps? Thats what i have and thankfully haven't had the chance to see how well they work yet.


----------



## reachtreeservi

I bought a pair of the stihl chaps recently.

Got them for 78.00 plus tax. OK price. Wife wrapped them for Christmas.


I just bought them because my dealer is going out of the Stihl business 
(best dealer in the area, supposed to be number 1 in sales in the state)

When I walked in I looked at the wall and asked " Where are the saws ? "

He said that Stihl had become so difficult to deal with that he was going to another line. And this guy has sold Stihl for years.

Go Figure ?


----------



## TKO-KID

reachtreeservi said:


> I bought a pair of the stihl chaps recently.
> 
> Got them for 78.00 plus tax. OK price. Wife wrapped them for Christmas.
> 
> 
> I just bought them because my dealer is going out of the Stihl business
> (best dealer in the area, supposed to be number 1 in sales in the state)
> 
> When I walked in I looked at the wall and asked " Where are the saws ? "
> 
> He said that Stihl had become so difficult to deal with that he was going to another line. And this guy has sold Stihl for years.
> 
> Go Figure ?




That sounds a little high for the stihl chaps.


----------



## reachtreeservi

Have you been to a Stihl shop lately ? lol


----------



## TKO-KID

reachtreeservi said:


> Have you been to a Stihl shop lately ? lol



yeah bought a pair of stihl chaps two months ago $59.99.

Getting ready to buy another pair in the next month or so.


----------



## reachtreeservi

I need to shop at your shop. 

And these were marked down too....


Reminds me of when I payed 64.00 for a replacement handle for my 260

Later I out they are about 24.00




What a deal ! 

There's no doubt in my mind that they have the best saws,
but when it comes to their dealers and prices, they've lost their minds.


----------



## TKO-KID

yeah and our shop isn't even the cheapest around here. Some things they are really crazy for though.

Like their 18+ dollar spark plugs.


----------

